# Puppy Cam Returns!



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kika, the Shiba Inu in San Francisco gave birth last night to 3 boys and 2 girls! She had a litter last year and they started puppy cam- it's backkk!!!! 

http://www.ustream.tv/SFShiba

** Warning:: Addicting and Adorable**


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

OMG, that is so cute.  What a good mom she is.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

No, No, NO!!! Why did I see this thread??!! You have no idea how much time I've wasted watching past litters. I even got my supervisor hooked. 

Super cute!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Ooooh. It's already off air.  will be checking it next time.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

its back on


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

boy they are noisy eaters


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

extremely cute


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

rho said:


> boy they are noisy eaters


I was watching a little while ago, and one of the pups was squealing away about something or other. Noggin heard it and did his RCA Nipper impression (tilting his head to one side or then the other, trying to identify the source of the sound). Then he started making his own noises, not quite a growl and not quite a whine, apparently unsure whether to get all territorial about it or not.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I love leaving this on in the background while I do my homework etc, and just looking at it every now and then to see what the little guys are up to! They are so darling


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh how wonderful.
Such a good looking breed to start with.
I love pups.
Good thing you are virtual to me.

Thanks very much for sharing.

Just sayin......


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I love these puppies - the littlest white one is spunky!!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bump  Cuz they're just so darn cute!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh my - I haven't checked on the puppies in a few days. They're huge! Mommy got some good milk!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Oh my - I haven't checked on the puppies in a few days. They're huge! Mommy got some good milk!


They sure do grow fast, don't they?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

One of the bears at the North American Bear Center, a couple miles away, had a cub two days ago.

Webcam:
http://www.bear.org/website/visit-us/lily-den-cam.html


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

That live video stream is a great idea!

I don't know what your puppies are like, but with our bulldog pups we have to monitor their feeding. I love my kindle, because I can turn the page with my toe while patting the mother or stimulating puppies!


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i really don't get tired watching this stream! I can go all day watching it!! lol.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

They're getting soooo big!!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Aww, they are getting so big! My husband and I are addicted to the puppy cam.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> One of the bears at the North American Bear Center, a couple miles away, had a cub two days ago.
> 
> Webcam:
> http://www.bear.org/website/visit-us/lily-den-cam.html


I heard about the bear cam - so much fun.

The puppies are so chubby they can barely move!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Awwww that is so cute


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

There getting sooo big!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love checking in to see them off an on, great idea


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I hadn't visited there in a few days, and I was shocked at how big they're getting. They're really gonna be fun to watch soon.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG!!  Is there anything cuter than a puppy? not!!  I want to come back as a puppy...they've got it made!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Dog Pile!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Has anyone visited recently? I can't get the video to come up either on the main page or the new beta page.

?? 

we have a super duper firewall and protection on our computers because my husband logs into work - a bank - from home.

?? No more puppies for me ??


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I just pulled it up a minute ago without a problem; looks like they restarted the live feed about 10 minutes ago.

And why is it that EVERY time I go look, the little cream colored one with the green color is both awake and picking on his siblings?  LOL  That'd be the one I'd take home; clearly nothing but trouble!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I just pulled it up a minute ago without a problem; looks like they restarted the live feed about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> And why is it that EVERY time I go look, the little cream colored one with the green color is both awake and picking on his siblings? LOL That'd be the one I'd take home; clearly nothing but trouble!


UGH UGH UGH - still not working for me. I am going through withdrawel


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

very cute, they are sleeping


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Were have I been? 
Better not let DD see this!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

They are so cute they are playing with each other .


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

My husband tried to get the video to show on my computer last night - no luck.  

I can't even see the archived videos. I click on them and nothing happens.

It is a true sign of love that he is willing to work on this later today. He's a super IT rule enforcer - super cautious - but he's willing to let me see my puppies again!!! 

withdrawal!! 

Jenna


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Puppy Pile they are sleeping so cute


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

They are wild puppies!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Lately all I can see is old video, nothing current. And now there's a full-screen pop-up ad that won't go away.


----------

